# Gurkha Gurhka Empire Series Cigar Review - Top of the class -- Empire II



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one of the better cigars I have tried ever, it has a full rich flavor that everyone should enjoy, the appearance is what you look for when ...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Gurhka Empire Series Cigar Review - Top of the class -- Empire II


----------

